# hand made 4 jaw chuck for lathe



## scottw (Jan 27, 2011)

Just finished it today a hand made 4 jaw chuck for my lathe. If you any of you would like the planes on how i made it feel free to ask.


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmmm, great ingenuity, but sorry to say that thing looks pretty scary to me.


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

Not too bad at all!

How does it work? Does it hold the stock well?

Looks like centering the stock would be a pain, but other than that, I don't see why it wouldn't work?

Myself, I would have added some washer-nuts or flange nuts on the end of the bolts where they contact the wood to get more surface area. Either loctite or double nutting them would hold them in place well enough. Even epoxy or super-glue would work.

Give an update on how it functions, we want to know!:thumbsup:

Wayne


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Clever, but I agree w/ biscobob that it looks a bit scary. If you have any trouble w/ the bolts vibrating loose you could add jam nuts where they come through the supports.


----------



## scottw (Jan 27, 2011)

i have changed a couple thing around on it put a center pin in the plate and added a second nut on the inside to lock the bolt down so it wont come loss have had to problems with it but just wanted to make double sure that it did not come flying out at my face.


----------



## Hawkeye1434 (Dec 11, 2013)

I to like the ingenuity but it looks really dangerous especially as fast as lathes move I would just save my money for a few weeks and go to or go online to woodcraft they have a really nice woodriver 4 jaw chuck for $89.00 it was my first and I loved it still have it and still use it


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

A for effort but the surface area of the end of the bolts is way too small to hold anything securely, sorry it looks dangerous.


----------

